# Update Jax, the Yorkie I wanted to foster



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Update on Jax, the Yorkie I wanted to foster but with Rylee going into heart failure,I couldn't do it.. She brought him over and after an hour he did settle down some until the toddler started chasing, cornering and trying to kick him.. I knew if he got out of that environment, he would be ok..


He was a biter due to out of control children torturing him..I told her about a shelter in Bowling Green Ohio that would take him and rehab him.. He got adopted by a family without kids!
I couldn't take him in, but happy I could help him as she kept him in a carrier all day, one I loaned her to keep him from biting..

Original thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/217098-ill-fostering-yorkie.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/217098-ill-fostering-yorkie.html


----------

